# Your recommendations on things to do in the Oxford area



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We are staying in the Oxford area for a few weeks and would like to know what you recommend to do and why?

We have got a list an arm long but rather go based upon the experiences of those who have already been.

Thanks Shirley


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

We live just south of Oxford and it depends on what you like. My suggestions would be:
*=free
Blenheim Palace
Christ Church picture gallery
The Bookshops*
Botanic gardens
The colleges - try one of the smaller ones.
The Ashmolian museum - recently extended worth a visit*
The university museum - parks road . Not so much for the natural history but more for the Pitt Rivers collection.

If you say what you are interested in I will try to be more specific.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

are you at the oxford CCC site? if so, it's an easy bus ride into town. DO NOT attempt to drive in - a nightmare!! You may be able to get round some of the colleges, The covered market is still good; Ashmolean Museum has just had a makeover; good touring produtions at the New Theatre, and the Castle / jail has been opened to the public - an interesting tour!

I could say go & see Oxford United, but not everybody is a s mad as me :lol: 

A walk / cycle down the Thames is nice, In season you can get a boat (Salter's steamers) to Abingdon which is worth a walk round, I remember going to Abingdon on my dad's bus and getting the steamer back (or vice versa) - lovely on a good day. You could go out to the cotswolds, via Woodstock & Blenheim Palace, lots of good country pubs, and of course there's the Inspector Morse connection - try the Trout at Godstow (Wolvercote) by the Thames on Port Meadow.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Don't try to drive into Oxford. The P and R is excellent (Use the Redbridge car park if in a motorhome) BUT the entrance is not the same as for cars. If you are coming off the roundabout. Drive past the car entrance and turn left at the traffic lights. Take next left and park. Go to the office and ask for the gate to be opened.

Oxford area has a good bus service and you might find that better anyway.

If you are interested in ice skating there is a rink.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

The Oxford CCC site is just next to the P and R at Redbridge.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I was born and brought up in Oxford and second the suggestions above.

Plus

Magdalen College grounds - a deer park right in the centre of the city

Most of the rest of the colleges are worth a look as well.

http://www.tourinaday.com/oxford/colleges.html

That site has other tourist info as well.

Also a walk up and down Cowley Road for one of the most eclectic range of shops you will find anywhere.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Stanner said:


> I was born and brought up in Oxford and second the suggestions above.
> 
> Plus
> 
> ...


Seeing that, Stanner, reminds me about the Botanical Gardens opposite Magdalen, and the walk across Christ Church Meadows to the college. 
When I worked in St Giles, we sometimes went to the University Parks & watched the cricket - there are plenty of open areas in the centre, quite alot owned by the colleges.

8)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We also have 2 firms who between them run an excellent coach service to London; coaches ( comfortable, with wifi etc), go every 10 minutes, practically 24/7, take about 90 minutes down the M40 and are quite cheap. Pick up points at several places in Oxford itself and the P&R on the London Road (Thornhill).


G


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

I also live south of Oxford too, and there are loads to do, boat trips, punting, all the lovely colleges,and grounds, or take the open top tour bus, venturing out there are lots of lovely villages and towns to visit, Clifton Hampden for example. Abingdon and Wallingford both have lovely riverside walks, Nuneham Courtney house. Near Wantage is White Horse Hill, a trip to the Cotswolds- Bourton on the Water is very picturesque, and lots more.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

For a daily review of things that are "on" in Oxford try this website:

http://www.dailyinfo.co.uk/events.php

and if you would like to go into some of the colleges then this website has details, times etc.:

http://www.ox.ac.uk/visitors_friends/visiting_the_university/visiting_the_colleges/index.html

Mike


----------

